# Slatington, PA - MEYER POLYHAWK VBOX SPREADER



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have Meyer Polyhawk v box salter. Comes complete with everything needed including wiring. Bought last year used in hopes of getting some big accounts but that never happened. Looking to get $2000 obo. Located near Allentown PA.


----------

